# #2's DreamBike



## funnymummy (4 Jan 2012)

Christmas was late here as my bubs spent it with their dad & his family... But was still magical when they did return.....

Roll on the next CycloX day......


----------



## funnymummy (4 Jan 2012)

OK... new changes to the forum..
How do I upload a video now??


----------



## Moss (4 Jan 2012)

FM, that looks like one very happy young man! let us know how he gets on with the new stead.


----------



## gaz (4 Jan 2012)

funnymummy said:


> OK... new changes to the forum..
> How do I upload a video now??


You would have to put it on something like youtube or vimeo.


----------



## funnymummy (5 Jan 2012)

Cheers Guys... xx

The vids are on Photobucket, just same as I usually do, but when trued to upload from there It kept coming up about this link will embed a video..? I don't do technical so no idae what that means lol x


----------



## VamP (5 Jan 2012)

Nice.

Will we see him riding it at Wilmington on the 22nd?


----------



## Baggy (5 Jan 2012)

funnymummy said:


> Cheers Guys... xx
> 
> The vids are on Photobucket, just same as I usually do, but when trued to upload from there It kept coming up about this link will embed a video..? I don't do technical so no idae what that means lol x


Yep, that's right - it just puts the video into your post


----------



## funnymummy (5 Jan 2012)

VamP said:


> Nice.
> 
> Will we see him riding it at Wilmington on the 22nd?


Fraid not VamP
There's a club run on that date, it's the first road ride of the year after a couple of months of mad off-road stuff, so it'll be all hands on deck to keep the U12's in 'formation' x




Baggy said:


> Yep, that's right - it just puts the video into your post



Cheers Baggy i'll try agin x


----------

